# Hound exercising...



## Queenbee (24 July 2013)

Ok, I have my wonderful Ben who turned four this year, my hope is to hunt him a bit in the winter, our hunts aren't fast moving and we have a fab hunt meet down the road which would be ideal for the wee man, lots of bursts followed by rests, interspersed with some nice jumps.  Now he has a tendency to get a bit fizzed and evasive of contact when he gets in company cantering behind, he evades so he can take the bit and crack on  whilst I'm working on this, don't think jumping in at the deep end of a hunt is the best way forward for him, I believe done right hunting will set him up and he will be fab at it and enjoy it.  In the past, I've always just gone to a hunt with new horses, but having read something in another thread, I'm considering contacting the local hunt to join the exercising of the hounds, followed by cubbing, then some hunting.  This should be pretty easy for me to join the exercising as the kennels is just up the road, however... I've never done it before, could some of you more experienced in that area, give me bit of an idea what to expect... How long are they out exercising for, do they cross all terrain or pretty much stick to roads and paths, are they already exercising at this time of year or if not when do they start?  Is there any etiquette involved in exercising?  As you can tell, on this I'm entirely clueless!!
Thank you


----------



## Sherston (24 July 2013)

Mounted exercise will start within a month of autumn hunting (bicycle exercise at the moment), which in most cases will be late August or early September unless you are in a heathland or moorland area eg Dartmoor. At the moment horses will be being exercised separately to hounds so they are in reasonable shape ahead of mounted exercise.

When mounted exercise starts it will be early mornings 7 - 7.30, it would be expected to be 6-12 miles (2-3 hours) at a walk / hound jog on roads and tracks. This is being done to exercise hounds so that is the entire focus. If you are out with hounds then your appearance reflects on the pack so smart but not formal hunting wear would be in order and of course to be well behaved and be prepared to help if required (but don't expect to be helped). Speak to the huntsman to ask permission keep out of the way and give him a drink afterwards. If you don't subscribe or help the hunt in some way then you are not on the best footing to start on versus if you do.

Sometimes hunts have permission for access to land to exercise but this may only be for hunt staff and hounds only and accompanied exercise will be on a set day organised by the hunt (which a few hunts do now). So if they decline your company there may be a reason.

More can be added to this but speak to the staff and see what reaction you get.


----------



## Queenbee (24 July 2013)

thank you, thats really helpful   Will give them a call and take it from there when they start


----------



## spacefaer (25 July 2013)

Re turnout - every pack I've been out with wears ratcatcher for hound exercise.


----------



## RunToEarth (30 July 2013)

Give your local hunt sec a call, most hunts do a couple of hunt rides during late Aug/ early September which are in essense just group rides without hounds. It gives new people a chance to get to know everyone and is a great opportunity to get young/green horses out in a group without the excitement of hounds.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2013)

Personally I dont start my young horses hound exercising because I prefer to take the, autumn hunting where it's easier to take the horse away and watch from a distance if they get excited and I don't like them thinking it's all about following which hound exercising is , I am aiming for them thinking its all about standing at first ( at least that's the plan ) .
So new ones go autumn hunting every day I can until they get it I aim for three days a week and will go more if they are sharp . It's a time consuming but it an investment in their future.
The best mannered hunter we have was started ( not by me ) by going out five mornings a week autumn hunting followed spending the season gate shutting we reap the benefit of the time that was put into him in that first season.
I love watching horses learn this job it's so rewarding.
I have a seven year TB to take this time he did eight days hound watching from a distance as a five year old I cent wait to get him out.


----------

